# T-Shirt Relabeling & Blank shirt supplier



## kf071289 (Jun 3, 2016)

Good afternoon all,

First time posting after browsing the forums for a while, didn't quite get what I was looking for!

Regarding neck relabeling, I'm thinking of getting them either made up as sew-in or printed for me to press in myself. The latter sounds much more appealing as from a personal point of view I can't stand a tag rubbing against my neck. What are your thoughts on the print method? Any suggested companies? Thanks

Secondly - Supplier of tagless T-Shirts. I currently use Fruit of the Loom SofSpun Men's, Women's & Childrens, with a tagless baby clothing supplier. After ordering some T-Shirts from ASOS, River Island, Topman - The FOTL SofSpun T-Shirts are FAR too heavy at 165gsm. I have been searching now for some ASOS style blank T-Shirts and have run into a bit of a brick wall.

I've researched Continental clothing but there's the Earth Positive tag in the back which customers MAY mistake for a brand, which is unfortunate. Are there any others? The quality doesn't have to be absolutely fabulous as my RRP is around GBP 9.99-12.99 for a Men's & Women's.

Any help and advice would be really appreciated.

Kieran


----------



## Brandz13 (May 14, 2013)

The Gildan G500 tearaway tag. Print in your own shop.


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

If you buy tagless tees such as the Hanes 5250 (https://www.ssactivewear.com/p/hanes/5250) they will have the tags printed inside of the garment, right where you will want to press/print _your _tag.

I would recommend finding removeable tag shirts (the Gildan 5000 from SS Activewear have been converting to tearaway tags) but then you will have to do the work to remove the tags manually and either sew in the new tag or press the one you want inside.

We have worked with a company in the past that will do this for you in bulk. Check them out PFI Fashions.

Good luck!


----------



## Bravoneedle (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi There!
We are a small company based in Vancouver, BC who specialize in removing the manufacturing label and sewing yours on top. Please email at [email protected]


----------

